# Overnight in Guildford



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Any suggestions for overnight at or near Guildford Spectrum Parkway Leisure Centre. Next Friday please.
Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.worldofwildcamping.com/w...round-guildford-surrey-namely-arbinger-common

Shhhh :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/surrey/1138-a3.html


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I've seen quite a few overnighters at the Spectrum - I don't know whether they've asked permission, but if you have any problems I can ask through the rink manager.

Viv


----------

